# Issues restoring dell inspiron 1750 to factory settings



## Courtneyreneee (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1750 that has a virus. I am trying to restore my computer to factory settings by hitting f8 while it is booting up. I hit repair your computer but it takes me to a screen that says other user and won't let me log in with any user name or password. How do I get around that to restore my computer?


----------



## Courtneyreneee (Jun 27, 2011)

HELP PLEASE


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Courtneyreneee said:


> I have a Dell Inspiron 1750 that has a virus. I am trying to restore my computer to factory settings by hitting f8 while it is booting up. I hit repair your computer but it takes me to a screen that says other user and won't let me log in with any user name or password. How do I get around that to restore my computer?


Try using the user name Administrator with no password. Here are some restore instructions. How to Restore Windows on a Dell Studio by using the recovery partition

If you can't get it to restore that way your laptop should of came with an operating system cd and a drive/app cd which you can go about it that route. 

If its still under warranty you can call them and let them know your restore partion is messed up and you want to facilitate it (they can also send you a new hard drive preloaded). 

Worse comes to worse you may have to buy the restore cds from dell , if you lost them.


----------



## Courtneyreneee (Jun 27, 2011)

I tried using administrator as a login with no password, I tried using administrator as login and password, I've tried everything i can, but it doesn't work. I've also tried using the CDs to restore but they don't work either, I've spent hours trying to fix it but I have had no success.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are these the original Recovery disc that you are trying to use.

Do the disc work on another PC?

May sure that the cd/dvd drive is selected as the first boot device (may have quick boot menu at Dell logo usually F12)


----------



## Courtneyreneee (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, they are the original disks. I just barely opened them from the original packaging. I'm not sure if they work on another pc, I haven't tried. But then I put them in the drive they are detected and it allows me to install to a certain point, but won't complete.


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you sure you're using the right cds? Because from what I understand in how Dell usually does it, is that they give you windows install disk and a driver/app disk. You have to install windows and when thats done load up the driver/app disk from with in windows and manually install each driver and app. 

Also are you sure the hard drive has not failed. Dell has a pretty good built in diagnostics test, just hit f12 on post and select diagnostics. Let it run through that until it tells you it found no errors. 

Dell has pretty good customer service. You can check if your unit is in warranty here : Dell System Information / Dell Warranty Extensions & Upgrades / Dell Warranty Status and give them a call if you want phone support. 877-293-1197


----------

